# Nursing, late period.... negative test. Pregnant?



## kyndfolk (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi mamas, I am nursing my 20 month old son. He nurses about every few hrs and most of the night. I have been having regular periods for about 5 months. The last few have been on the exact same day of the month (28th). I am now 3 days late and counting with negative pregnancy tests... This is super nerve racking, anyone ever have similar experiences? Thanks!


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

Im in the same boat right now...nursing an eight month old and AF is three days late but negative test. This is only my third post-partum AF so maybe thats why...


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Have you noticed any signs of ovulation this month (middleschmertz, fertile mucus, etc.)? Late AF while nursing can be due to either pregnancy or late or lack of ovulation. Has your LO stepped up nursing more this month due to sickness/teething/developmental milestones/etc.? That could delay ovulation. Otherwise, unless you have been charting, all you can do is just wait and see if AF shows up, or you get a + on a test. Good luck to you!


----------

